# Seagull Set "90-Th Anniversary Of The Chinese Communist Party"



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

When introduced my Seagull 55-th, I mentioned it was used as a basis for the next commemoratives - this time a set of three watches, dedicated to the 90-th anniversary of the Chinese Communist Party. They are sold separately in limited (very small quantities, counting the Chinese population  ) series - between 20 000 and 40 000. Especially for the collectors all three are combines in a luxury set with the lower starting numbers, same for all three.

The fact is that I received them before 55-th and was really impressed by the look, quality and finish. As "the details makes the difference" , I must say that there absolutely no detail is missed. The case is wooden, heavy and looks great, but even the carton box is good, and of course - red, with golden inscriptions.










Inside there are leather pillow for the watches. Also a guarantee card, a bootleg, a certificate card with the number of the set, even a branded wipe-towel










But the most important of course are the three beautiful watches. Their model is D90 with a letter for each model - D90A, D90B and D90C (from left to right). All are bi-color (red gold and steel). D90A and D90B have a very nice "hammer and sickle" hole to see through, while D90C has a different "skeletonized" style (which is copied again in the next commemorative Seagull "60-th"). Very good impression makes the fact that almost all exterior parts are not interchangeable - different cases, dials, hands; same crowns and backs. A natural choice for this kind of style is a leather strap with branded buckle.










Because of the limitation for up to six pictures in a post, I'll show a close picture only of D90A, but the quality of the others is the same. And I'm sure You can find much better pictures over the net 










When we're talking about the details - see the crown:










The back - looks like 55-th, only the engravings are different. Skeletonized rotor looks excellent. The number of my set is 163, but I have no info how many collectors sets are made.










I'm very pleased with the gift, sent with the set - a deck of cards , You can see a part if it on second picture. But I preferred to show You the watches and there left no pictures for the cards 

To summarize: the look is great, the finish is great, the feeling is great. These kind of watches explain why SeaGull rises their prices at all, even this set is not expensive. But the quality is not worse (maybe even better) that the swiss watches in that price range.

Hope You like it as much as I do.

Best regards, Miro.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice looking watches, love the detailing.


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

again the detail is stunning. I am intrigued, as there is a fair amount of english text on the dials and boxes, do you think these are made specifically for export or is that just standard now in china to have both languages ?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

kes said:


> again the detail is stunning. I am intrigued, as there is a fair amount of english text on the dials and boxes, do you think these are made specifically for export or is that just standard now in china to have both languages ?


The modern Chinese wristwatches are mainly inscribed in English and Chinese texts are rather exception. I think I have Chinese text only on my '51 reissue'. I've seen a Chinese inscriptions on some very expensive watches too. In addition these three watches sells separately one by one (for the China market). So I believe the set is specially for export, giving it more 'exotic' view with more Chinese texts. But I don't find it anywhere else except Taobao.


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

Interesting set Miro. Very good finish!


----------

